# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الاستخبارات الامريكية والتنصت على الاصالات

## عبدالكريم اللواما

كيف تقوم الاستخبارات الأمريكية بالتنصت على الاتصالات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




بعض أساليب الأستخابرات الامريكية للتنصت علي الأتصالات
الأقمار الصناعية:
أرسلت الولايات المتحدة أول قمر صناعي للتنصت في نهاية عام 1976م زادت قدرة وإمكانات وكالة (NSA) في عمليات التنصت على جميع الأجهزة السلكية واللاسلكية للاتحاد السوفييتي، وبلدان أوروبا الشرقية، أما في التسعينيات فقد بلغ عدد الأقمار عدة مئات.
وهذه الزيادة في عدد الأقمار التجسسية كان ضرورياً لمواكبة الزيادة الكبيرة، بل الانفجار في عدد الهواتف ووسائل الاتصال الحديثة، ففي عام 1987م كان عدد الهواتف الموجودة في العالم كله يبلغ 447 مليون هاتف، ولكن هذا العدد طفر في تسع سنوات فقط إلى 741 مليون هاتف، هذا عدا وسائل الاتصالات الأخرى، وبلغ مجموع المكالمات الهاتفية بين الولايات المتحدة وكندا وحدها في عام 1996م رقماً خيالياً وهو خمس مليارات ومائة وسبعة ملايين دقيقة، والخط الثاني من ناحية كثافة الاتصالات الهاتفية هو خط (الصين ـ وهونج كونج)، إذ بلغ مليارين وسبعمائة وستةً وخمسين مليون دقيقة.
وتمثل الأقمار الصناعية ربما أهم طرق التجسس في الوقت الحالي، ويمثل التواجد الأمريكي في الفضاء الخارجي حوالي 90% من المواصلات الفضائية. هناك أنواع عديدة من الأقمار الصناعية؛ فهناك مثلا الأقمار الخاصة بالتقاط الصور والتي تمر فوق أية نقطة على الكرة الأرضية مرتين يوميا. تتراوح قدرة التبين لهذه الأقمار ما بين 10 سنتيمترات إلى حوالي متر واحد.
وقد حدثت تطورات هامة في تكنولوجيا تحليل الصور الملتقطة بحيث أصبح من الممكن تكوين صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد تبعًا للمعلومات القادمة من الفضاء الخارجي والتي استخدمت عام 2001 في تزويد الطيارين بالمعلومات اللازمة عن الأهداف في أفغانستان، كما تستخدم في اكتشاف نقاط ضعف المناطق الواقعة تحت حراسة مشددة والتابعة لكبار تجار المخدرات من أجل اقتحامها.
هذا بالإضافة إلى وجود ملف كامل من هذه الصور ثلاثية الأبعاد لدى الحكومة الأمريكية تقوم بتوضيح جميع مصانع الأسلحة العراقية، والتي كان يتم عرضها على فرق التفتيش قبل سفرها إلى العراق.
وباستطاعة هذه الأقمار أيضا الرؤية عبر السحب وليلا، بل وباستطاعة بعضها اكتشاف التحركات القائمة تحت سطح الأرض!!، وكلنا ما زلنا نتذكر قدرات الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية التي اكتشفت المقابر الجماعية المحفورة حديثا، والتي استخدمتها الناتو كأحد أدلة التطهير العرقي الذي قام به الصرب ضد ألبان كوسوفا.
هناك نوع آخر من الأقمار الصناعية تقوم بالاستطلاع الإلكتروني، وربما أبرزها هي شبكة التجسس "إيتشالون" والتي تم الحديث عنها من قبل القادرة على اعتراض ملايين الاتصالات التليفونية ورسائل الفاكس والبريد الإلكتروني يوميا من العالم أجمع. ومع أن الشبكة تسيطر عليها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، فإن الدول الناطقة بالإنجليزية بريطانيا وكندا وأستراليا ونيوزيلندا تشترك معها فيها.
وقد صممت شبكة "إيتشالون" بعد انتهاء الحرب الباردة للكشف عن خطط الجهاديين وتجار المخدرات والاستخبارات السياسية والدبلوماسية. وقد قام الاتحاد الأوروبي العام الماضي باتهام الحكومة الأمريكية باستخدام الشبكة من أجل التجسس الصناعي.
وقامت الدول المشاركة في الشبكة بإنشاء محطات أرضية للاعتراض الإلكتروني، وبإنشاء أقمار صناعية لالتقاط جميع الاتصالات للأقمار الصناعية والموجات الصغرى والاتصالات الخلوية واتصالات الألياف الضوئية. تقوم الشبكة بتفنيد الإشارات المعترضة في كمبيوترات ضخمة تسمى بالقواميس، والمبرمجة على البحث في كل اتصال عن كلمات أو عبارات أو عناوين أو حتى أصوات معينة ومستهدفة. كل دولة من الدول المشاركة في الشبكة مسئولة عن مراقبة جزء معين من الكرة الأرضية.
هناك بالإضافة إلى هذين النوعين من الأقمار الصناعية أقمار الإنذار المبكر، والتي تكتشف إطلاق الصواريخ من أراضي العدو، وأقمار اكتشاف الانفجارات النووية من أجل متابعة التجارب النووية للدول المختلفة.

الطائرة الجاسوسية

هي من نوع EP-3E ARIES II تعتبر جوهرة تاج البحرية الأمريكية من حيث قدرتها على جمع المعلومات شديدة الحساسية؛ فتلك الطائرة محمّلة بأجهزة استقبال وهوائيات قادرة على اعتراض وتحليل الاتصالات اللاسلكية العسكرية والمدنية، بالإضافة إلى الأنواع الأخرى من الاتصالات الإلكترونية من بريد إلكتروني وأجهزة فاكس واتصالات تليفونية، ويمكن للقوات الأمريكية من خلال تحليل هذه الاتصالات التعرف على خطط وتحركات القوات الصينية حالة السلم والحرب.
هذه الطائرة التي تتكلف 36 مليون دولار قادرة على الطيران لما يزيد عن اثنتي عشرة ساعة ولمسافة 3000 ميل بحري، أي ما يوازي 5555 كيلومترا. ويوجد من هذا النوع حوالي 12 طائرة لدى البحرية الأمريكية وتتسع لـ24 فردًا هم طاقم الطائرة الكاملة ما بين طيارين وتقنيين. والطائرة بها أربعة محركات وطولها 32.28 مترا وعرضها بالجناحين 30.36 مترًا. ويتوقع أن تكون الطائرة قد اتجهت إلى سواحل الصين من القاعدة الأمريكية المتواجدة باليابان.
وقد كانت مسئولية تلك الطائرة هي القيام برحلات منتظمة على السواحل الصينية من أجل معرفة وتحديث شفرات الاتصال الخاصة بالأجهزة الصينية من خلال التعرف على التوقيع الإلكتروني ومصدر وتردد هذه الاتصالات، والتي يتم تغييرها بشكل مستمر من أجل تمويه السلطات الأمريكية.
ومع أن تعليمات وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية واضحة لطاقم مثل هذه الطائرات بالنسبة لضرورة تخريب الأجهزة الحساسة وأية معلومات سرية موجودة على الطائرة حال وقوعها في أيدي العدو، فإنه حتى ما يتبقى بعد عملية التخريب من معالجات processors قوية للغاية ودوائر إلكترونية شديدة السرعة لا تمتلك مثلها الدولة الصينية يمكن استغلالها من أجل بناء قذائف باليستية وأسلحة نووية وأنظمة لاقتفاء أجهزة الرادار شديدة الحساسية.
والجدير بالذكر ان وزارة الدفاع الامريكية قامت بتطوير هذة الطائرة الى مقاتلات واستخدمت في الحرب الدائرة الان ضد المجاهدين في افغانستان وباكستام و اليمن و العراق.
ففي السبعينيات طورت وكالة NSA ووكالة CIA تكنولوجيا إلكترونية عالية أطلقت عليها اسم (المجموعة الخاصة collection (Special وأصبحت الأجهزة الصغيرة جداً تقوم بمهمات كبيرة، مما يسر عمليات التنصت والتجسس بشكل كبير.
وبعد انتشار استعمال الكومبيوترات اعتباراً من أواسط الثمانينيات وما جلبه هذا الاستعمال من تغيير وتجديد في حياة الناس لم يكن من المنتظر ألا تقوم أجهزة المخابرات في الدول المتقدمة بإهمال هذا الأمر، فبعد ظهور أي جهاز جديد، وبعد حدوث أي تطور تكنولوجي يجب على مثل هذه المخابرات تطوير أجهزة أو نظم جديدة تستطيع التسلل إلى هذه الأجهزة ومراقبتها، بل أحياناً يسبق تطوير المراقبة تطوير الجهاز نفسه، فهذا ما حدث مثلاً في موضوع الكومبيوترات، إذ بدأت وكالة NSA بتطوير نظم مراقبة الكومبيوترات في السبعينيات، وكان أشهر أخصائي في هذا الموضوع هو "وليام هاملتون" الذي استحدث نظاماً جديداً أطلق عليه اسم إدارة نظام المعلومات للنائب العام، ويعرف باسمه المختصر (PROMIS)، ويستطيع هذا النظام تقييم المعلومات المستقاة من مصدرين مختلفين إلكترونياً، وبعد أن ترك "هاملتون" وكالة NSA، وأصبح مديراً لشركة INSLAW قام بتطوير هذا النظام إلى نظام أفضل أطلق عليه اسم PRONSS - VAX، ولكن تمت سرقة هذا النظام من قبل المخابرات الإسرائيلية التي أضافت إليه نظام "الباب المصيدة"، وسرعان ما تم عرض هذا النظام للبيع للمخابرات في كثير من الدول. 

ثم طور نظام السابق الى نظام اكثر شموليه وسرعة سمي بنظام: وإيشلون:

وهو اسم يطلق على نظام آلي عالمي global Communications Interception (COMINT) لاعتراض والتقاط أية اتصالات، مثل: مكالمات الهاتف، والفاكسات، ورسائل البريد الإلكتروني، وأية اتصالات مبنية على الإنترنت، وإشارات الأقمار الصناعية بشكل روتيني يومي لأغراض عسكرية ومدنية، في حين يعتقد البعض أن إيشلون هو اسم كودي لجزء من نظام، يعترض ويلتقط الاتصالات التي تتم بين الأقمار الصناعية.
وتقوم على إدارة وتشغيل نظام إيشلون وكالات الاستخبارات في خمس دول، هي: الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والمملكة المتحدة، وكندا، وأستراليا، ونيوزيلندا. وتقود هذا النظام وكالة الأمن القومي الأمريكي National Security Agency )NSA)، بالتعاون مع وكالات استخبارات البلدان الأخرى المشاركة فيه، ومنها: مراكز قيادة الاتصالات الحكومية البريطانية GovernmentCommunications Headquarters (GCHQ)، ومركز قيادة الإشارات الدفاعي الأسترالي Defence SignalsDirectorate (DSD).
وهو يعمل بموجب اتفاقية YKUSAبين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والمملكة المتحدة عام 1947، عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية، وأُنشئ لتطوير نظام تجسسي، ولتبادل المعلومات بين الدول الموقّعة على الاتفاقية، وانضمت إليه بقية البلدان المشاركة لاحقًا، وقيل: إن له القدرة على التنصت على مليوني اتصال في الساعة أو 17.5 مليار اتصال في السنة، بينما يصل البعض بقدرته على التنصت إلى 3 مليارات اتصال يوميًّا، ثم يوجه تلك الاتصالات بعد ترشيحها، إلى الوكالات الاستخبارية المعنية في الدول الأعضاء فيه، وقد ذكرت بعض المصادر أنه توجه بمعظم طاقته إلى الإنترنت مع بداية التسعينيات؛ حتى إنه يتنصت على 90% من كل الاتصالات التي تتم عبر هذه الشبكة الدولية.
كيف يعمل إيشلون؟
هناك العديد من التقنيات تمكِّن إيشلون من القيام بمهامه، وتمر بمراحل عدة، تبدأ باعتراض المراسلات والتقاطها، ثم مرحلة الترجمة، ثم مرحلة التحليل، وآخر تلك المراحل مرحلة الاستنتاج والوصول إلى خلاصة عملية التجسس هذه.
الاعتراض والالتقاط: 
هناك ثلاث طرق رئيسية لاعتراض الاتصالات:
التفريع المادي:
وهي طريقة للاعتراض يدل عليها اسمها بالضبط؛ حيث يكون هناك اتصال مادي فعلي بوسائل الاتصالات؛ كالأسلاك، أو كوابل الألياف الضوئية، أو محولات التليفونات؛ لذا تعد تلك الطريقة ضعيفة تقنيًّا، مقارنة بقدرات تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة، وهي تتم إما عن طريق تفريع سري خفي، أو تفريعة تقدمها شركات التليفونات. 
ومع مرور الوقت، اعتمد جواسيس إيشلون على التفريعات التي تقدمها شركات التليفونات، فعلى سبيل المثال كان قد كُشف النقاب في البلاط البريطاني أن المسؤولين في شركة British Telecom (BT) قد زودوا جواسيس محطة تل Menwith؛ للتجسس في إنجلترا بوصلات لكوابل ألياف ضوئية عالية القدرة، تتحمل ما يزيد على 100.000 محادثة تليفونية في الوقت نفسه. 
اعتراض إشارات الأقمار الصناعية:
في عالم الاتصالات الحديثة تتجه المحادثات التليفونية من مدينة إلى مدينة عبر الأقمار الصناعية؛ حيث يتم إرسال إشارة اتصالاتية إلى قمر صناعي للاتصالات، والذي يقوم بدوره بإرجاعها إلى أقرب محطة استقبال أرضية من الجهة المقصودة لتقوم بتوجيهها إليها، وحيث إنه من الممكن استقبال هذه الإشارات الراجعة إلى الأرض عبر مساحات شاسعة (مئات الآلاف من الكيلومترات)، فإنه يمكن لأي هوائي أرضي موجّه تجاه ذلك القمر الاتصالاتي أن يلتقط إشارة تلك المكالمة، وبالفعل فإنه اعتمادًا على تلك الحقيقة، فإن نظام إيشلون له محطات أرضية موجّهة لكل قمر اتصالات صناعي في أي مدار حول الأرض. 
اعتراض موجات الميكروويف:
حيث تتم معظم اتصالاتنا الإقليمية من وإلى أبراج تحمل هوائيات لإرسال واستقبال موجات الميكروويف، فالكثير منا يراها أثناء سفره؛ حيث تفصل مسافات (عادةً حوالي 25 ميلاً) بين البرج والآخر. وبالرغم من أنّ الإشارة تتجه مباشرة من هوائي لآخر، فإن هذا لا يعني أن 100 % من الإشارة تنتقل للهوائي المستقبل، بل إن أقل من 1% فقط هو الذي يتلقاه الهوائي المستقبِل، بينما يستمر الباقي في خط مستقيم. ويمكن لقمر صناعي التقاط باقي هذه الموجات إذا اعترض سبيلها، بدلا من ضياعها في الفضاء، وإذا كان للأقمار التجارية القدرة على التقاط هذه الموجات، حتى وإن حاد عن مسارها بزاوية 8 درجات، فما بالنا بأقمار التجسس فائقة الحساسية التي يمكنها مراقبة المئات من أبراج الميكروويف في الوقت نفسه، والتقاط الإشارات الصادرة منها وإليها. 

التّرجمة:

بمجرد التقاط إشارة ما، فإن الحاسبات الآلية، تفككها حسب نوعها (صوت، فاكس، بيانات رقمية.. إلخ)، وتوجهها إلى نظامها المناسب، والبيانات الرقمية، مثل تلك الخاصة بالإنترنت، توجه مباشرة إلى مرحلة التحليل، بينما تحتاج الفاكسات والأصوات إلى عملية الترجمة وتحويلها إلى إشارات رقمية أولاً.
بيانات الفاكس:
تمر رسائل الفاكس بعد فصلها عن غيرها من إشارات الاتصالات على حواسب آلية عبارة عن ماسحات ضوئية Optical Character Recognition (OCR) فائقة السرعة، لها القدرة على تحليل الخطوط لكل اللغات الموجودة على الأرض بكل الفونتات، ثم تحويلها إلى إشارات رقمية. وبالرغم من عدم توافر برامج لها القدرة على تحليل الخطوط اليدوية، فإن هذا لا يعني إهمال رسائل الفاكس المكتوبة بخط اليد، أو أنه لا توجد برامج تستطيع - ولو جزئيا - القيام بهذه المهمة. 
الصّوت:
تمر المحادثات الصوتية إلى حاسبات فائقة السرعة في التعرف على الأصوات، تستخدم برنامجا يدعى "Oratory"؛ حيث يتم تحويل الاتصالات الصوتية إلى رقمية، والتي تُرسل بدورها إلى حاسبات التحليل، وبعض الأخبار المتسربة تفيد أن حواسب التعرف على الصوت لها قدرة جزئية على التحليل، كما أن لها حساسية لبعض الكلمات المنطوقة حسب كل لغة، أو لهجة على وجه الأرض. 
التّحليل:
بعد ترجمة وتحويل كل المراسلات الملتقطة إلى بيانات رقمية، تُرسل تلك البيانات إلى حاسبات التحليل، والتي تبحث عن وجود بعض الكلمات، باستعمال قاموس إيشلون الخاص. وبالطبع ترتفع الحساسية لبعض الكلمات التي تمثل عصب ذلك القاموس، فيما يخص الاهتمامات التجسسية، بالإضافة إلى بعض الكلمات الطارئة أو المؤقتة التي تخصّ مواضيع معينة، ويبقي أن نكرر أن حاسبات التحليل هذه لها القدرة على إدراك أي كلمة بأي لغة وبأي لهجة موجودة على الأرض. ومع تقدم التقنيات الحديثة، فإن عملية التحليل أضحت عملية "تحليل موضوعي"، حتى إن هذه الحاسبات استطاعت أن تحدد- بعد التجسس على مسابقة لبعض الاختراعات والابتكارات الحديثة- أن موضوع الاختراع- من ملخصه- عبارة عن " مشروع لوضع عنوان وصفي لمستند، قد يحتوي على بعض الكلمات التي لا تظهر ضمن نصه".
الاستنتاج:
هذه هي المرحلة الأخيرة في العملية التجسسية، والتي تمكِّن من عملية مراقبة يومية على كل الاتصالات، بما فيها الشخصية، وبعد تحليل الاتصال. فإذا أثار أحدٌ العمليات الآلية لأي من ماكينات التحليل، وأعطى إنذارًا باحتوائه على ما يثير الشك أو الاهتمام، فإن نتيجة التحليل تُوجّه إلى محلل بشري، الذي إذا وجد في ذلك الاتصال ما يريب، فإنه يوجهه إلى الوكالة الاستخباراتية صاحبة التخصص في مجال هذا الاتصال.
إن سقوط الستار الحديدي عن إيشلون، باتهام أوربا الواضح ضد الولايات المتحدة باستخدامه ضد المصالح الأوروبية، وتحديدًا فيما يخص الجانب الاقتصادي في إطار منافسة غير شريفة، وتهافت استمراره بعد اختفاء الذريعة التي من أجلها أنشئ النظام ابتداءً، إبان الحرب الباردة -أدى إلى توتر العلاقات بين أمريكا وشركائها في نظام إيشلون من جهة، وحلفائها الأوروبيين من جهة أخرى، مع تنامي كراهية الشعوب والأنظمة -سواء أكانت حليفة، أم صديقة، أم عدوة- للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

التجسس على الهواتف النقالة:

عند انتشار الهواتف النقالة "الخلوية" بعد عام 1990م، كان الاعتقاد الشائع أنه يستحيل مراقبتها والتنصت عليها، لأنها كانت تستعمل نظام (GSM)، وأمام هذه الصعوبة في المراقبة طلبت وكالة CIA وضع رقائق صغيرة داخل هذه الهواتف لكي تتيسر لها مراقبة المحادثات الجارية خلالها، وبينما كان النقاش يدور حول هذا الأمر، ومدى مشروعيته، استطاعت إحدى الشركات الألمانية وهي شركة (Rode Schwarz)تطوير نظام أطلقت عليه اسم (IMSI-catcher) وهــو اختصـار لـ (International Mobile Scbscriber Identity) استطاعت من خلاله التغلب على هذه الصعوبة واصطياد جميع الإشارات الصادرة من هذه الهواتف وقلبها إلى كلمات مسموعة.
ولم تكتف المخابرات الألمانية باختراق المكالمات الجارية بالهواتف النقالة، بل توصلت لـمعرفة 
مكان المتحدثين أيضاً، كما طورت جهازاً إلكترونياً تستطيع بواسطته استخدام الميكروفون الموجود في الهاتف النقال لكي ينقل جميع الأصوات والمحادثات الجارية حوله، وسرعان ما انتقل هذا النظام الإلكتروني إلى وكالة NSA وإلى وكالة CIA الأمريكيتين، وكان هذا التقدم التكنولوجي المذهل هو السبب في اغتيال عدد من القيادات المجاهدة مثل يحي عياش و الرئيس الشيشاني دوداييف، لأنه من خلال استعماله لهاتفه النقال. ووقع "أوجلان" في الخطأ القاتل نفسه، عندما قام بالاتصال بمؤتمر البرلمانيين الأكراد في أوروبا، فتم تحديد مكانه، 
بعدها صرح "بانكالوس" وزير الخارجية اليوناني السابق غاضباً: "كم قلنا لهذا الأحمق ألا يستعمل هاتفه النقال"، والحقيقة أن السبب الكامن وراء فشل جميع أجهزة المخابرات الأمريكية في معرفة مكان الجنرال الصومالي "عيديد" هو أنه لم يستعمل أي جهاز إلكتروني مطلقاً في أثناء الأزمة الصومالية (وهذه إحدى عيوب التقدم التكنولوجي).
كذلك لا يتم الإطلاع على جميع المكالمات الواردة على المقسمات ولا يمكن ذلك لأنها تعتبر بملايين المكالمات ولكن يمكن تحديد بعض الألفاظ المنتقاة لتقوم أجهزة الترصد بفرزها سواء كانت رسائل كتابية أو صوتية كأن ينتقي ألفاظ ( جهاد ، عملية ، استشهاد ،..أو أسماء : أسامة بن لادن أو الملا عمر...الشيخ... الخ ) ، او يكون الرصد للغة بعينها ( العربية) في بلد غير عربي .
أو يكون الترصد لرقم بعينه او رصد بصمة الصوت لشخص مطلوب . ويمكن أيضا إذا تم ضبط رقم لشخص أن يتم استرجاع المكالمات المسجلة في السابق سواء المكالمات الصادرة أو المكالمات الواردة على نفس الرقم ، ولذا فإن من الأفضل للذين يخشون على أنفسهم المراقبة من خلال الجوال أن يقوموا باستخدام الشرائح التي تباع بدون مستندات او بمستندات مزورة، ويقوم باستبدالها كل فترة زمنية ، وإذا استخدم الشريحة الثانية فلا يستخدمها على الجهاز القديم وكذلك عليه أن يتخلص من جهازه القديم ببيعه في مكان أو لشخص لا يعرفه .
أجهزة التصنت الالكترونية:
1- ميكرفون الليزر":
من هذه الوسائل التي تم الكشف عنها على احد مواقع الانترنت "ميكرفون الليزر" الذي يستعمل حتى الآن في التنصت على المكالمات الجارية في الغرف المقفلة، إذ يتم توجيه أشعة ليزر إلى نافذة من نوافذ تلك الغرفة، وعندما ترتد هذه الأشعة تحمل معها الذبذبات الحاصلة في زجاج تلك النافذة نتيجة الأحاديث الجارية في الغرفة، وتسجل هذه الذبذبات ثم يسهل تحويلها إلى أصوات واضحة هي أصوات المتحدثين في تلك الغرفة، ولا تقتصر فاعلية هذا الميكرفون الليزري على تسجيل الحوار الدائر في الغرفة، بل تستطيع اقتناص أي إشارة صادرة من أي جهاز إلكتروني فيها.
2- جهاز أطلق عليه اسم (TX)...
بعد اختراع هذا الجهاز لم يعد هناك ضرورة للمخاطرة لزرع جهاز إرسال صغير داخل الهاتف المراد التنصت عليه، فقد أصبح ممكناً بواسطة هذا الجهاز الدخول إلى خط ذلك الهاتف من بعيد دون أن يشعر أحد بذلك، كما يستطيع هذا الجهاز تحويل الهاتف الموجود في الغرفة إلى جهاز إرسال ينقل جميع المكالمات والأحاديث التي تجري داخلها، وحتى لو كان الهاتف مقفولاً يستطيع الجهاز تكبير وتضخيم الذبذبات الضعيفة التي يرسلها الهاتف في حالته الاعتيادية "أي في حالة عدم استعماله" فيسجل جميع المحادثات الجارية في الغرفة، ولكي يدخل هذا الجهاز إلى خط أي هاتف يكفي إدارة رقم ذلك الهاتف وعندما ترفع السماعة يعتذر بأن الرقم خطأ.. وعندها يتم كل شيء.
3- مسجل جيب يعمل بمجرد سحب القلم منه:
إذا جلست مع محام أو مع خصم لك ووجدته يسحب قلما من جيبه الداخلي ثم يعيده ثم يسحبه ....الخ فاحذر لان الرجل قد يكون مسلحا بهذا الجهاز العجيب الذي يقوم بتسجيل كل كلمة تقولها
جهاز التسجيل صغير وحساس يوضع في جيبة القميص او الجاكيت الداخلي وبداخل الجهاز قلم حبر عادي.... إذا سحبت القلم من الجهاز يبدأ الجهاز بالتسجيل دون أية أصوات ... إذا أعدت القلم إلى مكانه يتوقف التسجيل.... الجهاز حساس جدا ويمكن أن يلتقط كل كلمة تقال حتى لو كان مخبئا داخل جيبتك... للجهاز سرعتان... ويمكن أن تتحكم بالسرعة.
4- : كاميرا فديو صغيرة بحجم حبة العدس يمكن إخفاءها في أي مكان:
هذه كاميرا فديو صغيرة يمكن إخفاءها في أي مكان...... الكاميرا هي النقطة السوداء داخل هذه القطعة أي أن حجم الكاميرا لا يزيد عن حبة العدس وهي موصولة بسلكين بمكن ربطهما بمسجل وتلفزيون...... قوة الكاميرا ووضوح صورها تعادل أي كاميرا الفديو العادية..... هذه الكاميرا يمكن وضعها داخل ساعة أو منبه أو مروحة أو أية قطعة أثاث ولأنها لا تبدو ككاميرا ولا شكل لها يوحي بأنها كاميرا فأن اكتشافها صعب جدا.... يمكن وضعها في المنازل أو المكاتب أو المخازن ووفقا لما يقوله مصنعوها فان الشخص الذي ينظر إليها مباشرة لن يعرف أنها كاميرا فديو تأتي مع كل ملحقاتها
ثمن الجهاز شامل الشحن إلى أي مدينة في العالم هو 500 دولاراً فقط
5- : شاهد و استمع و سجِّل البعيد بواسطة المنظار الالكتروني:
هذا أحدث جهاز تنصت ينزل إلى الأسواق .... فهو ناظور يقرب إليك المناظر البعيدة ... ثم يقرب إليك الصوت ... ثم يعطيك إمكانية تسجيل الصورة والصوت إلى أي جهاز تسجيل ... باختصار فان هذا الجهاز ينقل إليك ما يحدث بعيدا بالصوت والصورة .
6- : كاميرا فديو صغيرة في ساعة اليد:
هذه هي قمة ما توصلت إليه تكنولوجيا الكاميرات في العالم ... كاميرا في ساعة ... يستخدمها المحامون ورجال التحقيق ... والعملاء السريون ... والمحققون الخاصون .... ساعة عادية تضعها في يدك ... محدثك أو الجالس أمامك لن يعلم أن الساعة الموجودة في يدك هي في الواقع كاميرا ... تتسع ذاكرة الكاميرا إلى مائة صورة .... أي تستطيع التقاط مائة صورة والاحتفاظ بها في ذاكرة الساعة ... يمكن توصيل الساعة بجهاز الكومبيوتر ونقل الصور إلى جهاز الكومبيوتر وطبعها أو إرسالها بالبريد الإلكتروني ... الساعة تعمل ببطارية ساعة عادية .... الصورة واضحة جدا ... الساعة مزودة بساعة عادية وخمسة أجهزة إنذار... هذه الساعة يستخدمها الصحفيون لالتقاط الصور ... ويمكن استخدامها لالتقاط الصور في الأماكن التي لا يسمح بإدخال الكاميرات إليها ... إذا اشترط محدثك اللقاء سرا للتباحث حول البزنس فهو قطعا لن يعرف أن ستحضر الاجتماع وعلى رسغك كاميرا لتصويره ... يمكنك طبع التاريخ والاسم ووقت التصوير على الصورة أيضا ...
تقدّم الأوقات العربيّة كاميرا المعصم الجديدة السّاعة التي يمكن أن تسجّل الصّور و تنقلهم في اللّون إلى كمبيوترك الشّخصيّ.
7- : كاميرا فديو ديجيتل بحجم قلم الحبر:
هذه الكاميرا بحجم قلم الحبر وهي كاميرا عادية وكاميرا فديو معا ويمكن ربطها بالكومبيوتر ايضا ونقل الصور منها الى جهاز الكومبيوتر.
هذه الكاميرا تستخدم من قبل الصحفيين والمخبرين والمحامين واصحاب مكاتب التحقيق ولديها قدرة على التقاط الصور الملونة ديجيتل التي يمكن ارسالها فورا عبر الكومبيوتر من خلال الانترنيت ... ولديها القدرة على تصوير لقطات فديو ايضا باللون والصوت رغم حجمها الصغير الذي لا يزيد عن حجم القلم .
الكاميرا تعمل ببطارية صغيرة متوفرة في جميع الاسواق وتعيش لسنوات طويلة .
الكاميرا تأتي مع كيبل صغير لربطها بالكومبيوتر لنقل الصور اليه...... حجم الذاكرة في الكاميرا 16 ميغابايت..... ويمكن تخزين ثمانين صورة في ذاكرتها ...الكاميرا تأتي مع برنامج سوفت وير لاستخدامها مع الكومبيوتر... ومع قاعدة لوضعها عليها فيما لو اردت ان تستخدمها مع الكومبيوتر ... كما تاتي مع كليب لوضعها في جيبة القميص كما تضع القلم العادي .
8- المرنان المغناطيسي (جهاز جديد لكشف الكذب):
مجس بالأشعة تحت الحمراء يقرأ الأفكار والمرنان المغناطيسي يرصد التغيرات في المخ
وزارة الدفاع الاميركية استخدمت جهاز كشف الكذب التقليدي في أكثر من 11 ألف اختبار وثلاثة ارباعها لرصد الجواسيس والمجاهدين.
يوظف بريتون تشانس البروفسور بجامعة بنسلفانيا اشعة قريبة من الاشعة تحت الحمراء للتعرف على الأكاذيب التي «تقبع» داخل عقول متطوعين من طلاب جامعته. وهو يأمل في ان تقوده ابحاثه يوما ما، الى تطوير جهاز يعوض جهاز كشف الكذب الحالي الذي لا يتميز بالدقة في قياساته، والذي ظل على مدى عقود، الآلة المفضلة لدى السلطات الاميركية لرصد الجواسيس والمخربين.
والبروفسور تشانس، واحد من عشرات الباحثين في الولايات المتحدة الذين ينقبون عن طرق جديدة لكشف الكذب لرصد( المخربين) خصوصا بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر (ايلول) 2001. ويلجأ العلماء الى توظيف اجهزة لرصد نشاط المخ، واخرى للتعرف على اسباب التخلف الذهني في التعلم، للكشف عن الكذب بدلا من الجهاز التقليدي المعروف الذي يرصد علامات القلق. حتى أقوى أنصار جهاز الكشف عن الكذب التقليدي، بدأوا يشككون في قدرات هذا الجهاز العتيق الذي اخترع عام 1915. ويستخدم هذا الجهاز اسلاكا وأقطابا لقياس تغير وتيرة التنفس، والتعرق، ودقات القلب. والمشكلة هي ان هذه التغيرات قد تحصل بسبب التوتر وليس بسبب الكذب! ولا تقبل شهادات هذا الجهاز سوى محاكم ولاية نيومكسيكو! 
و يمول معهد جهاز كشف الكذب التابع لوزارة الدفاع الاميركية، ومقره فورت جاكسون بولاية كارولينا الجنوبية، 20 مشروعا على الاقل، للتوصل الى جهاز افضل لكشف الكذب. من جهة اخرى تقوم وكالة ابحاث الدفاع المتقدمة التابعة لنفس الوزارة، بأبحاث لتوظيف المرنان المغناطيسي الذي يمسح بدقة اعضاء الجسم البشري، ومنها المخ، واجهزة اخرى، في الكشف عن الكذب.
بينما ينتظر الباحثون نتائجهم يظل جهاز كشف الكذب التقليدي سائدا، فقد استخدم من قبل وزارة الدفاع والوكالات الحكومية الاخرى في 11 الفاً و566 اختبارا عام 2002، وفقا لتقرير صادر عن المعهد. وكانت ثلاثة ارباع الاختبارات تهدف الى رصد الجواسيس والمجاهدين، ولم ينجح سوى 20 شخصا من كل الذين خضعوا للاختبارات. 
ولا يدخل في هذه الاحصاءات عدد الاختبارات التي اجرتها وكالة المخابرات المركزية ومكتب المباحث الفيدرالي ووكالة الامن القومي حيث تعتبر الارقام سرية.
ويدرس البروفسور تشانس في مختبره، كيفية التعرف على ردود فعل المخ عند حدوث التوتر او الاجهاد، أو ما يسميه «التضرر بسبب الخداع». وهو يعتمد على أداة رئيسية اسمها «كوجنيسكوب» cognoscope (جهاز «رسم الإدراك» ـ كما يبدو من الكلمة الانجليزية)، للاستشعار تعمل كمجس للاشعة تحت الحمراء يوضع في طوق على الرأس لقياس تدفق الدم والأوكسجين داخل مخ المتطوعين عندما يطلب منهم الكذب! وقد وجد تشانس ان «تشكيل الكذب» يؤدي الى توليد دفقة من النشاط في سريان الدم والاوكسجين تستغرق عدة مليثوان (الملي ثانية: واحد من الألف من الثانية)، في جزء محدد من المخ مسؤول عن اتخاذ القرارات. ويقول الباحث «يمكنك قراءة الفكرة قبل ان يتم التعبير عنها».
وقد اختبر معهد جهاز كشف الكذب أداة «كوجنيسكوب» على 42 متطوعا من الجنود. ورصد الجهاز الجديد الكذابين، الا انه رصد كذلك «الكذاب المزيف»، وهي حالة لجندي كان يقول الحقيقة، الا ان الصورة بالاشعة تحت الحمراء التي كان الجهاز يعرضها، أكدت انه كاذب.
ويعرب تشانس عن أمله في تطوير جهاز دقيق، كما يبدي قلقه ايضا من احتمال تداخل عمل جهازه مع خصوصيات الافراد، اذ ان خطورته تتمثل في استطاعته «قراءة الفكرة قبل ان يعبر صاحبها عنها»! في مختبرات اخرى يعكف دانييل لانجليبن الباحث بجامعة بنسلفانيا، على توظيف المرنان المغناطيسي للكشف عن الخداع داخل مختلف اجزاء المخ. وتعتمد دراساته على ابحاث حول نشاط المخ للمدمنين، والتلاميذ الذين يلاقون صعوبات في التعلم. وهو يقول منظرا، ان قول الأكاذيب يتطلب من المخ القيام بعمليتين، الاولى قمع الحقيقة، والثانية ترتيب الاكاذيب، ولذلك فإن رصد الدلائل على أي من العمليتين او كلتيهما سيؤدي الى رصد المخادعين.
وقد وجد لانجليبن ان المرنان يقدم فوائد كبرى في الكشف عن الكذب، الا ان كلفة كل جلسة من جلساته كانت باهظة جدا، اذ تعادل 1500 دولار. ويوظف علماء آخرون وسائل أقل تقنية، حيث يحاول باحثون في جامعة اوكلاهوما رصد الكذب عن طريق الكلمات والتعابير، مثل استخدام كلمات «ربما» و«يحتمل» و«حسب علمي» وما شابه. فيما يسعى آخرون الى كشف الكذب بتحليل نبرات الصوت وتوترها. وفي كل الاحوال يبدو ان ايام اجهازة الكشف عن الكذب قد اقتربت من نهايتها.

9- جهاز بصمة المخ:
وقد استخدم جهازه بالفعل أثناء التحقيقات التي أجريت مع المشتبه فيهم بعد تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر 2001‏.‏
لقد وصف كاتب أدب الخيال العلمي‏,‏ جيمس هالبرين‏,‏ هذا الجهاز بأنه فاق تصوراته الخيالية التي وضعها في روايته‏(‏ جهاز الحقيقة‏)‏ عام‏1996,‏ والتي تصور فيها أن يكون هناك جهاز لاختبار ومسح مناطق الذاكرة في مخ الإنسان‏,‏ في عام‏2024,‏ ولكن جهاز بصمة المخ جاء بأسرع مما كان يتصور‏,‏ ويقول‏:‏ لقد اخترت عام‏2024‏ لتكون هناك فترة كافية لا تكون فيها مثل هذه الفكرة سخيفة وبعيدة تماما عن الواقع‏.‏
ويؤكد د‏.‏ فارويل مخترع الجهاز أن بصمة المخ لا تحدد فقط هوية مرتكبي الأعمال الجهادية التي حدثت بالفعل‏,‏ ولكنها تقوم أيضا بدقة تصل إلي‏100%‏ من خلال قياس استجابات المخ الكهربية عندما تعرض علي المشتبه فيه تحديد أماكن حدوث الأعمال الإرهابية‏,‏ فتستدعي ذاكرته علي الفور جميع التفاصيل سواء المشاركين فيه ومراحل التخطيط السابقة واللاحقة له‏,‏ وتترجم هذه الاستدعاءات إلي بيانات رقمية علي شاشات الكمبيوتر المرتبطة بمخ المشتبه فيه وقد استخدمه فارويل علي بعض الأشخاص الذين كانوا يخططون للسفر لأفغانستان لمعرفة ما إذا كانت لديهم معلومات عن بن لادن أم لا ونوع هذه المعلومات‏,‏ وعدد المتدربين هناك‏.‏
هذا ما أُعلن عنه لكن مالم يعلن عنه يظل هو مكمن الخطر.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور عـ الموضوع

----------

